# That makes me happy.... muhahah.



## rangerpsych (Dec 14, 2006)

[youtube]WGg6x0q1F-w[/youtube]


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2006)

They are by far the best armed humvees ive seen, sweet!


----------



## rangerpsych (Dec 14, 2006)

Talk about a react to contact drill with that thing. Tak Tak Tak from hadji... BRWAAAAAAAA Says the RANGER!!! lol


----------



## AWP (Dec 14, 2006)

"You guys stayin' out of trouble?"

"Trying to find it, actually."

Classic.

The minigun was pretty sweet. Until you get something that can spit JDAMs from a turret, you can't do much better than that.


----------



## Looon (Dec 14, 2006)

Sweeeeet:cool:


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2006)

Is there a 50 cal mini gun?
That would fucking rock!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 14, 2006)

pardus762 said:


> Is there a 50 cal mini gun?
> That would fucking rock!


 

Thats alot of ammo...and those rounds are huge enough as it is lol There would be nowhere to sit!


----------



## pardus (Dec 14, 2006)

A gun truck, one driver, one gunner, one million rds of 50 cal!    

Please ambush me...


----------



## AWP (Dec 14, 2006)

I think the USAF tried a 3 barreled .50 on their Pavehawks and the vibration didn't do the airframes any favors so it was dropped.


----------



## DDSSDV (Dec 14, 2006)

View attachment 573:)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 14, 2006)

first hummers I have seen with multiple gun systems like that. Glad big army gave them leeway to do that.


----------



## Typhoon (Dec 14, 2006)

*Cartman Voice* "Kickass!!!"


----------



## Crusader74 (Dec 14, 2006)

works for Me...Kewl


----------



## gryfen (Dec 14, 2006)

too sweet!


----------

